
Krita 4.1.3 Released - boudewijnrempt
https://krita.org/en/item/krita-4-1-3-released/
======
jphoward
The wonderful thing about Krita isn't it's features (although they are
excellent); it's the fact it's the only graphics program with modern
capabilities that someone could transition into from Microsoft Paint without
needing to load up a series of YouTube tutorials.

I commend the Krita team for not merely copying Photoshop/GIMP, but actually
writing a program an idiot like me can pick up and actually be productive
with.

~~~
forgotpwd16
Paint.NET/Pinta and XPaint are made as enhanced Paint, so someone that wants a
not-trivial graphics editor will find those perfect.

>I commend the Krita team for not merely copying Photoshop/GIMP

Krita (as well as MyPaint) is mainly a painting software whereas
Photoshop/GIMP are mainly photo editors. You can do similar things in both,
but they target different niches.

~~~
egypturnash
Photoshop STARTED OUT as a photo editor but it has grown to become a sprawling
beast that has long since incorporated painting tools. Photoshop does not
target any one niche any more; it can do photo editing, it can paint, it can
animate, it’s got some vector capabilities... there’s a ton of professional
artists who use Photoshop for a painterly workflow.

Do not be fooled by its name. That merely tells you where it began; it does
not tell you what it is useful for after nearly thirty years of adding on one
feature after another.

~~~
boudewijnrempt
These days, Adobe is even nicking features we did first in Krita for their
application! Apparently, painting is a focus again...

------
jcelerier
infinitely more features than Slack and uses infinitely less memory :p

~~~
drivingmenuts
Does anyone who uses Slack actually _like_ Slack, aside from people who work
at Slack?

I use it at work and church and I have yet to find anyone who likes it
(including myself).

~~~
newnewpdro
At my last startup in SF, when slack was really starting to takeoff, most of
the business/marketing folks who spent the bulk of their time chatting and
sharing memes on slack loved it.

They simply didn't know any better, and were enamored with the new level of
internal communication vs. previous jobs.

Man it was such a time sink. Between the open office floorplan and slack this
was the least productive environment I'd ever seen for an engineering company,
and it's largely caused me to walk away from the industry.

